# Backside 360



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

I would say counter-rotate a little more, pop a little harder with both feet on the lip, keep your chin pressed to your shoulder while spinning to keep momentum, and/or compact yourself a little more with a grab?


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Perfect advice Diamond.

Chow, you can also look here for some tips:
Snowboard Addiction


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

ya but for now just stick with what your doing and once you have that on lock then attempt spinning in the air. i try to spin off whale tails but u cant begin to rotate on the waxed boards and it feels really weird and difficult. but ya, basically what they said ^


----------

